
How The Fast Times Of The Paparazzi Came to a Halt - KerryJones
http://www.buzzfeed.com/claudiarosenbaum/downfall-of-the-paparazzi
======
JulianMorrison
I honestly see the paparazzi photo scene as comparable to child porn
(obviously, lesser, but on the same scale). Here we have a mass market of
seemingly ordinary people consuming violations of other people in a way that
makes it clear they don't see the victims as other than a source of
titillation, an industry that serves this content up to them out of pure
asocial greed, and these photographers actually going out there and committing
the violations, because it's fun and the money is good if you don't have a
working conscience and can depersonalize your prey. Each blames the others.

Guilty, all of them.

~~~
aaron695
Paparazzi aren't 100% parasitic. A lot of celebrities get benefit from them.

Princess Di was thought to be a master of the press for instance.

There is a certain amount of celebrities creating their own feeding frenzy.

My issue is more when people not in the game get hit by media storms.

~~~
tabio
The official inquest concluded that paparazzi killed Princess Di.

"press" != "paparazzi"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana,_Princess_of_Wales#Death](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana,_Princess_of_Wales#Death)

~~~
renox
> The official inquest concluded that paparazzi killed Princess Di.

Drunk driving probably didn't help either if you read the link you posted..

------
chasing
I'll only read this if someone copies it and pastes it to another site with
the title "12 Crazy Reasons Why the Fast Times Of The Paparazzi Came to a
Halt."

Nice that Buzzfeed is doing journalism. Shitty that it's funded off of their
content theft...

------
chris_wot
And nothing of value was lost.

------
edgesrazor
Wow, chalk seeing a BuzzFeed article on HN as one of the last things I thought
I'd ever see...

~~~
mikeyouse
Buzzfeed does a fair amount of pretty good journalism, many of their articles
have appeared here before..

JustFab: The Billion Dollar Startup with a Secret Past [1]

Larry Ellison's Cat Island [2]

Or literally dozens (hundreds?) of others. [3]

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10278697](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10278697)

[2] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10089747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10089747)

[3] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=buzzfeed.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=buzzfeed.com)

~~~
FireBeyond
It's true. There's definitely a noticeable segment of bitter Reddit users who
complain "they stole that content from Reddit", blissfully unaware of the
irony that most of the things "stolen" from Reddit often didn't originate on
Reddit either, but they like to squawk about BuzzFeed (as it's only theft when
it happens -to- Reddit).

~~~
gph
Maybe, but my negative view of BuzzFeed has nothing to do with Reddit since I
barely go there. It's more the fact that BuzzFeed is the tabloid of the
internet.

------
oxide
Good riddance.

~~~
lukev
Not that I disagree, but of all the problems in our society, those suffered by
our _poor_ celebrities are somehow the least of my concerns.

~~~
bpodgursky
How dare they successfully make music for a living, and expect their family to
live normal lives! The arrogance.

~~~
sliverstorm
More like, _they make lots of money so we have a right to make their lives a
living hell and drive them to substance abuse & suicide!_

~~~
TeMPOraL
They make lots of money by deliberately signing themselves up for privacy
violations. The relation between celebrities and paparazzi is symbiotic, not
parasitic, despite what the former sometimes say (or some even think). It's
how popularity manifests and grows, and popularity is what celebrities make
money on.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
So are you saying that anyone who makes music for a living cares more about
money than privacy? That there isn't anyone who would prefer to be able to
entertain onstage and live a private life offstage, even if it reduces their
income?

Half the responses in this subthread seem to be from people who honestly
believe that every actor and musician and athlete cares about money above all
else and deserves any consequences of that drive, and it's just really
bizarre.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I don't mean they care about money above everything else, not in a
condescending way. I only mean that lack of privacy is a part of being a
celebrity, and it is a fact about the nature of things, whether anyone likes
it or not. Privacy issues come with the territory.

------
majani
Any article about paparazzi is not properly balanced without a mention of the
way many, many stars actually cooperate with them for media exposure.

~~~
knodi123
luckily, this article mentioned that,

> Little more than a decade ago, stars like Paris Hilton would “inadvertently”
> leak their plans to the paparazzi — part of the wink-wink symbiotic
> relationship that fueled their tabloid fame. But what once took an army of
> clamoring paparazzi can now be tweeted, Instagrammed, Snapchatted, and
> Vined.

